# 1996 GMC Yukon..info PLEASE!



## Qsela34 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey all, I am new to forums in general, and forgive me if I have no posting etiquite, but I need some help.
My car died a couple of days ago and since I have been interested in getting a truck again, I figured before I went out and made a BIG mistake, I would get some advice/info on what I was planning on doing from people who know about this stuff.

I previously owned a CHERRY 1996 Burgandy Tahoe 2dr with a set of Off road terrain tires, and a set of 22" chrome...really, REALLY nice truck.
Well I have been thinking about a pick-up for a while until I came across this Craigslist ad
http://worcester.craigslist.org/ctd/1427785444.html
Now I have NO asperations of going out and plowing a bunch of driveways to make money, but I DO want the convenience of getting up and plowing my own and my parents, instead of calling someone to do them for $40+ and or shovel them myself.

As soon as I saw this Yukon it made me think of my old Tahoe, which made me happy, and I saw the plow that comes with it, and that made me even happier...

I talked to the dealer for a bit and he told me that the guy that traded the truck in is a local guy, and they have performed all maintenence a/or repairs on the truck over the years. He also stated that the man ONLY used the plow for his driveway and his Mothers who lives across the street. To good to be true? Maybe, but I don't know what to ask or what to check to know the difference when it comes to a plow on a truck or front end issues..

HELP PLEASE!!!

ANY and ALL advice/info would be greatly appreciated..money is a little tight, so I don't want to make a big financial mistake...

Oh yeah, my driveway is pretty small about 1600sqft? hard packed dirt, stone, rock (obviously not ideal) parents driveway is about 250' paved.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Loks good, but not $7800 good. 5 cash I believe would suffice.


----------



## Qsela34 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure at a $7850 ask, I don't think $5000 would suffice. If it would I would buy it today.
I was going to offer $6000 and be happy to settle at $6500

Could you explain how you got to that amount?


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

Kelly Blue book shows $4875 for my area


----------



## Qsela34 (Oct 22, 2009)

how much more is it worth with the plow do you think?

Anything I should check really well when looking at it, questions I should ask?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, it's clean. 7800 is crazy. Offer the 5 and be prepared to walk away. The mileage is good, but the two door will make it very, very difficult to sell. The plow is worth 1500, tops. Two wire SEHP MM1 7.5 RD. Dime a dozen. I bought a one owner 95 Tahoe from Mass. Didn't look it over closely enough, frame won't pass inspection now. I suspect she lived in an area that was generous with salt, and probably kept it in a heated garage. Body looked fine. REALLY climb around and look this thing over. The left barn doors usually go first on the bottom edge. Check the frame brackets for the body mounts. Fuel/brake/trans cooler/oil cooler lines. If you can build up a big enough, "this will need to be fixed" list, it's in your favor. Having said all that, this would make a great driveway rig.


----------



## Qsela34 (Oct 22, 2009)

what does this mean (Two wire SEHP MM1 7.5 RD ) 

I understand 7.5ft minute moun 1. but SEHP and RD?

When I go to check it out, I am sure I need to see the stance with the blade up right?
what would be an acceptable drop in the front for that thing?
Also anything in particular i need to check on the plow itself?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

RD Series Blade - was what the 7'6" was called (Regular Duty)
SEHP - Solonoid Electric Hydro Pump - IIRC uses relays where as the new Insta Act uses a Isolation Module now I think they will be going to Multiplexing shortly like with my HT, and the XV and XLS.
I came up with $5000 because its 13yo, and has rather low mileage, and having a plow doesn't really add value to a vehicle I believe it decreases it. Best of luck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you like the truck, and can afford it, there's nothing wrong with it. Just use some of the "disadvantages" to your benefit. 

"I don't really care about a plow"
"I would really rather have a four door, and a tailgate"
"Those 350s are harder on gas than the new 5.3s"
"13 years old is getting up there"

Depending on the local vehicle market, they would probably be lucky top pull 5G at the auction.


----------



## Qsela34 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the info...but I keep asking and nobody has responded yet..

What do I look for to see that the front end is bad for doing a lot more plowing than what the guy claims?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Qsela34;836638 said:


> Cool, thanks for the info...but I keep asking and nobody has responded yet..
> 
> What do I look for to see that the front end is bad for doing a lot more plowing than what the guy claims?


Where did you ask that, several times? There's nothing in particular to look for, any wear items can be replaced. You just need to look it over it thoroughly for signs of abuse. Listen to the transfer case & frontend when in four wheel drive. Tight turns in 4 low will let you know if work is needed. Judging by the overall condition of the truck, I don't thing plowing represents much of it's life.

Sounds like probably should have it looked at by your regular mechanic.


----------



## Qsela34 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks again for the replies.
I just like to gather as much info as I can before I make a purchase like this, especially when I know NOTHING about plows. 

It is going to be my daily driver, and I need it to be reliable, but I also want it for the convenience of the plow...
One more question..if I do get the truck, in between snow storms how do you guys store the blade? Does it need to be propped up on something, do you recommend it in a garage, is there a lot of maintenence with this type of plow? (alright 3 more questions)

Again, forgive me, I just don't want to get in over my head with a purchase like this.

I still can't decide if this is more want, than need.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a 94 Blazer - Basically the same truck. They are great for plowing tight spots due to the short wheel base.
Easy way to tell if the front end is tired is see how much play is in the front steering wheel when you are driving down the road going straight. Rock it back and forth.
Inspect the half shafts in the front end for split or torn boots.
Ebay has tons of parts for these trucks. The front bearing assemblies are pretty reasonably priced which is taking most of the abuse. Steering Pitman are not too bad but a total pain to change.

Mine has 255K miles on it - original motor and transmission and rear end and it's been a work truck pretty much it's whole life.
Thay are good trucks.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Just picked up a 93 for $1600.00, sure it was not as clean but the price was right. By looking at that unit it has been a daily driver and pushed very little snow. The weak link in the drive lines are the rear ends plus the steering linkage. The amount of sag on these truck will vary due to the settings of the tortion bars. During the plowing season you can turn them up or even add 2500 tortion bars to the truck. With a little balast and a good oil spray you will be good to go. 

Best of all add a offset salter and you might be able to open the rear barn doors too.


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

was that black with red leather? if so truck looked good pricehigh


----------

